# Saturday Morning Cage Fight



## malisaw (Mar 19, 2011)

OK - so it's a box fight....

In the left corner, measuring up at a slim and trim 6x8 inches with a body as hard as stainless steel... loaded with Hickory - the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER!








In the right corner, made of only the finest and richest milk from the cutest cow on the planet - Jasmine the Jersey Cow from St Helier Parish,  Jersey Channel Islands located just 12 miles off the coast of France







OK, I can dream....  I sure miss the dairy products I use to enjoy living on Jersey CI for 6 years.  Jersey's absolutely do produce the finest dairy products on the planet.  OK OK, back to the battle...

Weighing in at 16lbs 0 ounces - in the burgundy wrapper.... New York Extra Sharp!!

and his team mate - weighing in at a mere 6 lbs - Mozzie  Rella.







(Extra Sharp $2.99lb, Sargento Mozzarella $3.50lb, Food Lion Mozzarella $3.68lb - go figure...)  The $15 sticker is for on online coupon or something...)

This battle will take place on an oven grate strategically placed under an authentic card board box - no contestant will be allowed to leave the arena until his milk filled dairy a** has been totally smoked by the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.  The odds are - Mozzie Rella will last a mere 2½ hours squared off against the AMNS with both ends puffing.  Adams Reserve is expected to fare much better in this amazing lineup and should easily stand the billowing AMNS for 4 to 4½ hours before giving in to that hickory goodness.

More to come as this Saturday Morning Box Match gets under way.


----------



## malisaw (Mar 19, 2011)

After a nice rest of about 2 ½ hours this match up is ready to begin - and there is already a shocking twist







Weighing in at 22lbs - The cheese didn't bring enough to the fight!  Wow...figured I wouldn't have room for 22lbs of cheese on an oven rack - room to spare!

and....we're smokin'!


----------



## chefrob (Mar 19, 2011)

that's a lot of chz!


----------



## malisaw (Mar 19, 2011)

Several people at work tried to last batch of smoked Adam's reserve and the mozzarella and were, well...honestly, stunned.  I told them I'd charge them what the cheese costs me and I've got orders for about 12 pounds of the 22 I'm smoking today.  Some I'll keep and some I plan on trying to keep vacuum sealed for months to see how it ends up down the road.  I figured it'll only get better!


----------



## malisaw (Mar 19, 2011)

All done - Mozarella got 2½ hours of hickory and the NY Extra Sharp Cheddar got a full 5 hours. 

The winner?   ME!!  Fortunately I've got some from my previous batch to tied me over while these guys relax in the fridge for a few weeks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2011)

EXCELLENT!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2011)

Great Job!

People at work are gonna love you!!!

Looks like just the right amount of color on them.

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 20, 2011)

Great narrative ....sounds like Howard Cosell..  Hahahahahahaha!!!

Craig


----------



## porked (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## malisaw (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  One of the main reasons I wanted to go ahead and do such a large amount is to REALLY show what you can do with just the A-Maze-N-Smoker and a cardboard box. 

For cold smoking cheese and bacon this is by far my preferred method over using my masterbuilt 7-1 smoker/grill.  It's a bullet type and when you try to do "square" shaped items like pork belly and/or cheese you limit yourself with the space on those round racks.  I can do much more much easier using an oven grate and a box.  Now if I had one of those MES 30 or 40" cabinet types like a lot of folks on here do it would probably be a much different story!

For those interested in making dry cured smoked bacon, smoked cheese, nuts, etc. you do *not* need a smoker!  You *do* need the AMNS. 

Oh Gawd.... I survived the 70's rock bands, etc. and now in 2011 I've become a groupie for a little metal box!


----------

